# Bay County NRDA Grant



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone know anything about the progress on this grant? I heard we got nearly a million but haven't been able to find anything about the deployment.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

They're down. Not sure how many more to go.









More than 30 artificial reefs deployed into the Gulf of Mexico


PANAMA CITY BEACH, Fla. (WMBB) — As part of the Bay County Artificial Reef Program, more than 30 of the massive man-made reefs were dropped into the Gulf Monday morning. Scott Jackson, a Sea …




www.mypanhandle.com















Download Reef Locations


Locate




myfwc.com













Story Map Journal


This story map was created with the Story Map Journal application in ArcGIS Online.




www.arcgis.com


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

Hangover said:


> They're down. Not sure how many more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Hangover!! Going out Sunday and see what we find!!


----------

